# Car audio system @ 5k



## ArjunKiller (Jan 25, 2012)

I need a good car music system within 5k for my car i.e Hyundai i10.


----------



## johnybravojr (Jan 26, 2012)

If you aren't going for the bling brands like Pioneer, Sony, etc., try Xenos Players instead of the local ones. I've been using Xenos DVU150(has DVD/CD, USB, Aux In, ports) for more than 2 years now. I spent Rs.4,800 approx then. They later released some new models as well.

www.xenos.co.in

Points to note:

No bluetooth(though newer models might have 'em)
Service is a problem as they don't have enough people to cover places other than big cities. They do travel long distances to attend calls(in my case, 160 km), but takes some time and a couple of calls.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 26, 2012)

Could you suggest something from either Sony or any other reputed brand? I have no experience about Xenos and as far as I know there is no shop here that sells this player.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 28, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> I need a good car music system within 5k for my car i.e Hyundai i10.



5K for head Unit or inc. speakers?
Are you open to buy from grey market?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 21, 2012)

Umm, including the speakers.


----------

